# The stupid Meme thread.



## Butch_C (Oct 1, 2022)

Post stupid, funny or rude memes here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 2, 2022)

Oh hell yea! I’ve wanted to start a thread just like this. I’m a meme collector in my spare-time!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 2, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

Za-KV1-JO5bg8-CQv9-Yx-X
					

Image Za-KV1-JO5bg8-CQv9-Yx-X hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)

For the Trumpers


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Mythos (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 2, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

This is why the chickies luv me...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

Okay...last one...no more flexing my majestisim...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

😆🤣😆🤣😆🤣😆
​


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2022)

Was a few seconds behind the fakeout lol


----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## llazy_llama (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Joliver (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## bruizy (Oct 2, 2022)

__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7120026937384275206


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)

Oh man, I hope I don't get banned.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 29337



Joe Biden pretty much said it first.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 3, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> View attachment 29351



Im more inclined to believe that strippers are interested in my personality than even contemplating that a singular oolitician on thr planet gives a singular fuck about me


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 3, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im more inclined to believe that strippers are interested in my personality than even contemplating that a singular oolitician on thr planet gives a singular fuck about me


Well said. Should make a meme of that! Lol!


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 3, 2022)

Thought you guys would appreciate this


----------



## bruizy (Oct 3, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/HrUHVYm


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

🧐


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 3, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Joe Biden pretty much said it first.


Poor kids are just as bright as white kids, lol.  And it took a lot of pride and resiliency for those slaves to immigrate here, lol

Biden you are one dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## shackleford (Oct 4, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29435


That's actually not a bad idea.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> That's actually not a bad idea.


I cant get past those tits. I want to be on that.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

Because who needs a fucking light saber when you can throw a car at someone, lol


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

ME, ENCOURAGING SOME DUMB ASS IN CHAT TO WRITE AN INTRODUCTION, KNOWING THAT HE IS ABOUT TO BE EATEN ALIVE….


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Mythos (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 29333


Staff meetings are a hell I don't wish on anyone and yet there's always that one dumbass that doesn't understand that no one wants to be there


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29485


🥲


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)

I am the unofficial meme king.!!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

This one is for @PZT


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> This one is for @PZT
> View attachment 29489


I want to be grossed out by this....


But I also kinda wanna try it 😬


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

Stolen from a different post by @Yano


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Stolen from a different post by @Yano
> 
> View attachment 29499


This needs to be used more often


----------



## Yano (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> This needs to be used more often


best thing on there is the last question ,, have you ever considered not being a little bitch haaahahah


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

We have a running meme here in our lovely abode.
A multitude of long standing members who blast gear and look dyel. 3 of them are veterans.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

One of them sells shit gear praying on the naive, another is a raging *Dunning-Kruger beauty. The third fancies himself a home brewer who brags about fucking 5's. *


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

I'd go as far as saying Valdosta is a better member than all 3 of these shit heels combined.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Tell me I'm fucking wrong @lifter6973


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> One of them sells shit gear praying on the naive, another is a raging *Dunning-Kruger beauty. The third fancies himself a home brewer who brags about fucking 5's. *


I can guess one of them but the other 2, well, I need to pay closer attention. lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Oh goddamn it


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Oh goddamn it


Ok I know 2 of them..lol


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> One of them sells shit gear praying on the naive, another is a raging *Dunning-Kruger beauty. The third fancies himself a home brewer who brags about fucking 5's. *


Lmaooo that last one had me wondering for a second


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Lmaooo that last one had me wondering for a second


LOL, its @The Phoenix, @Skullcrusher and @JuiceTrain


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> LOL, its @The Phoenix, @Skullcrusher and @JuiceTrain


Is the juice really in the same class as those other 2? I mean that is pretty bad...


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Is the juice really in the same class as those other 2? I mean that is pretty bad...


Lol, I don't think so but Juicey holds a special place in Poop's heart.
The 5's comment was funny. I'd fuck all of them of course but nowadays my standards are.....I mean no standards really.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Lol, I don't think so but Juicey holds a special place in Poop's heart.
> The 5's comment was funny. I'd fuck all of them of course but nowadays my standards are.....I mean no standards really.


Juice likes them….umm… a little more than fluffy.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Is the juice really in the same class as those other 2? I mean that is pretty bad...


He blasts gear to blast gear
He has no business using the amount of gear he uses. 
He's a worthless sack of potatoes. He's got them fancy gloves for lifting too.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> He blasts gear to blast gear


No lifting?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd go as far as saying Valdosta is a better member than all 3 of these shit heels combined.


I’d take @Valdosta over @Skullcrusher and @The Phoenix any day. @Valdosta is just young. He’ll learn eventually. The other two are old and decrepit and there’s no hope of them ever changing. @Valdosta isnt a bitch either.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 5, 2022)

Ok last one for today.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> No lifting?


If whatever you call what he does lifting


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

There is a plethora of shit I'd call him out on but I can't say it. And it's not calling him "******" because that's a stupid washed out term for ignorance. He's a troll. A good one. Spouts health this and that, dialing diet. Yet he doesn't train for shit .
He tries to flash money, mediocre girls as if anybody fucking cares.
He uses drugs but doesn't take advantage.
He took advantage of my ex real quick.

You're just a shitty white boy. You'll get your face punched eventually.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

You're just a shit person in general
In prison your bitch ass would have been handled.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> There is a plethora of shit I'd call him out on but I can't say it. And it's not calling him "******" because that's a stupid washed out term for ignorance. He's a troll. A good one. Spouts health this and that, dialing diet. Yet he doesn't train for shit .
> He tries to flash money, mediocre girls as if anybody fucking cares.
> He uses drugs but doesn't take advantage.
> He took advantage of my ex real quick.
> ...


He did royally piss me off. 
I gave him an idiot proof training and diet and he completely fucked it off


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Back to the stupid memes already….


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He did royally piss me off.
> I gave him an idiot proof training and diet and he completely fucked it off


That whole two sets to failure shit hurts.
Maybe he's just a bitch


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Back to the stupid memes already….
> 
> View attachment 29510


Suck my cock


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Suck my cock


Awww Geez... Who pissed in your Wheaties this morning.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Awww Geez... Who pissed in your Wheaties this morning.


Everybody. Not your fault. I still love you 💞


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Awww Geez... Who pissed in your Wheaties this morning.


His girl made the bowl of wheaties with milk instead of steel reserve


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Awww Geez... Who pissed in your Wheaties this morning.


Maybe it's because I'm a weak bitch


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

Still stronger than pony tail


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 5, 2022)

I think my bench is stronger than his squat so


----------



## shackleford (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’d take @Valdosta over @Skullcrusher and @The Phoenix any day. @Valdosta is just young. He’ll learn eventually. The other two are old and decrepit and there’s no hope of them ever changing. @Valdosta isnt a bitch either.


Val said goodbye to this place.
Hate to see him go.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Val said goodbye to this place.
> Hate to see him go.


Fuck. That’s a shame. 

I think he’ll come back. He can’t stay away.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

😜​


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Awww Geez... Who pissed in your Wheaties this morning.


I use Cheerios for that line


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck. That’s a shame.
> 
> I think he’ll come back. He can’t stay away.


I think he was making some progress and starting to listen to the good advice somewhat. Like you said, he is young.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

PS- There was some funny back and forth when @Valdosta and and @Tazz were going at it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I use Cheerios for that line


Wheaties is the Breakfast of Champions though. What the fuck is cheerios?


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> That whole two sets to failure shit hurts.
> Maybe he's just a bitch


It wasn’t just that. It was a different workout. It was also a diet with exact foods and times to eat with notes for clarification. 
Like literally from meal 1 to last meal and exact times for each meal. With even the times for cardio and training.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

I even put special supplements protocol to move things along at a cheetahs pace.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I even put special supplements protocol to move things along at a cheetahs pace.


I would have dm'ed you for advice a long time ago but I happen to know Im not at a stage where I would actually follow it consistently, so what's the point.
Sometimes peeps have to be honest with themselves.

I do take pointers off of what I see you and some others post tho


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 5, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I would have dm'ed you for advice a long time ago but I happen to know Im not at a stage where I would actually follow it consistently, so what's the point.
> Sometimes peeps have to be honest with themselves.
> 
> I do take pointers off of what I see you and some others post tho



Im not disciplined enough to follow proper programing
Same


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

I


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck. That’s a shame.
> 
> I think he’ll come back. He can’t stay away.


fuck him


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Im not disciplined enough to follow proper programing
> Same


Hey you


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I even put special supplements protocol to move things along at a cheetahs pace.


Hi


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> One of them sells shit gear praying on the naive, another is a raging *Dunning-Kruger beauty. The third fancies himself a home brewer who brags about fucking 5's. *


Amen sister


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It wasn’t just that. It was a different workout. It was also a diet with exact foods and times to eat with notes for clarification.
> Like literally from meal 1 to last meal and exact times for each meal. With even the times for cardio and training.



Ro...
You put 4pm.... chicken

And when I posted I ate chicken at 4pm you flipped cuz it was chicken thighs not breast lol correction lhave been made...thank you 😁


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Ro...
> You put 4pm.... chicken
> 
> And when I posted I ate chicken at 4pm you flipped cuz it was chicken thighs not breast lol correction lhave been made...thank you 😁


I said low fat, lean meat. You also ate ragu with Parmesan cheese spaghetti, got protein concentrate when I said hydrolyzed or isolate and mixed it in almond milk. 
I’m sure I could look back and see more. 
It was low fat, low carb, high lean protein


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I said low fat, lean meat. You also ate ragu with Parmesan cheese spaghetti, got protein concentrate when I said hydrolyzed or isolate and mixed it in almond milk.
> I’m sure I could look back and see more.
> It was low fat, low carb, high lean protein



Corrections have been made ..thank you 😘


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 5, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Corrections have been made ..thank you 😘


What did you eat today


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I said low fat, lean meat. You also ate ragu with Parmesan cheese spaghetti, got protein concentrate when I said hydrolyzed or isolate and mixed it in almond milk.
> I’m sure I could look back and see more.
> It was low fat, low carb, high lean protein



RIR0 - "Have some lean chicken for dinner"

Juice "I had spaghetti with Ragu, and chicken thighs"

RIR0-


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)

OMFNG Juice wtfrudoing.!!!


@Riro I am pretty sure this was not on the diet..😂😂
Edit: fat fingers. # toomuchpasta


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I
> 
> fuck him


Man, you really hate @Valdosta.  Did I miss something with you two?


----------



## Yano (Oct 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> View attachment 29522


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 5, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 29523


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 5, 2022)

🤗




​


----------



## Yano (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Memes. The thread is “The stupid Meme Thread”.

Start your own “Stupid .gif Thread”

Flame guys in the “Flame Forum”.

See how this works? Nice and organized? 

You all must be slobs in real life. How’s a neighbor supposed to borrow a drill when you have it stored in the screwdriver, dildo, and wrench drawer?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Memes. The thread is “The stupid Meme Thread”.
> 
> Start your own “Stupid .gif Thread”
> 
> ...


I keep my dildo preattached to my sawzall for quick deployment.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I keep my dildo preattached to my sawzall for quick deployment.


I just carry mine around on a stick 👍🏻


----------



## shackleford (Oct 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I just carry mine around on a stick 👍🏻


speak softly and carry a big dildo stick?


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

Speak loudly and carry brass nuckles


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

shackleford said:


> speak softly and carry a big dildo stick?


I swear on god I was once at stop light on rt 70 in NJ dude pulled up sucking on a dildo on a stick. Honest to god I'm telling you the truth to


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 29531


Is that really tattooed on her butt ?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Is that really tattooed on her butt ?


🤷‍♂️ I don’t know. Is that really her butt? It all seems too perfect huh? Probably some smart photoshop dork in his basement. 

But I am not the dork you are looking for. Move along.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 29531


Yes, but if you can manage a perfect hit, you can make that Death Star explode.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤷‍♂️ I don’t know. Is that really her butt? It all seems too perfect huh? Probably some smart photoshop dork in his basement.
> 
> But I am not the dork you are looking for. Move along.


I'm sorry


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 6, 2022)

😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Ok fucker I am old…
I had to look up the difference between a meme and a gif!!


Obviously I thought they were the same thing…..

I have now learned and will put it in my memory bank.. thanks 

Also I will have you  know that my wife’s dildo is  hooked up to my drill and needs a wrench to tighten it on the top when it loosens from all the massive and intense drilling As for the screwdriver to… we’ll the fucking screwdriver is in the wrong drawer..


----------



## shackleford (Oct 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Ok fucker I am old…
> I had to look up the difference between a meme and a gif!!
> 
> 
> ...


im still not 100 percent sure what a meme actually is... as far as a gif, i think its a moving picture?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

So is this a gif or a meme.



Oh wit it’s supposed to move.
Forget it. It’s just a oicture


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> im still not 100 percent sure what a meme actually is... as far as a gif, i think its a moving picture?


Dont feel bad my kids teased the fuck out of me cus I said Mémé which is french canadian for nanna or granny hahaha 

 I had no idea it was meem from the way it was fucking spelled , oh  they razzed me good about that shit for days.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> im still not 100 percent sure what a meme actually is... as far as a gif, i think its a moving picture?





Badleroybrown said:


> So is this a gif or a meme.
> 
> View attachment 29537
> 
> ...



This is why we can’t have nice things here. @Butch_C tries to bring a little amusement and merriment to this place and you guys lack the culture to know what memes are. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## shackleford (Oct 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dont feel bad my kids teased the fuck out of me cus I said Mémé which is french canadian for nanna or granny hahaha
> 
> I had no idea it was meem from the way it was fucking spelled , oh  they razzed me good about that shit for days.


been there, man. haha


----------



## shackleford (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> This is why we can’t have nice things here. @Butch_C tries to bring a little amusement and merriment to this place and you guys lack the culture to know what memes are. 🤦‍♂️


if the world quit making up words, i might be able to keep up


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 6, 2022)

Sorry but what's goin on in here exactly,

Juicey had to plan a date night with his 2nd GF tonight cuz he went outta state with his new puppy & his main GF yesterday....😄😄

I just browse the forum for entertainment, I don't drunkenly live here cuz I punched my ex in the face & paid a pregnant bxtch at work in medium-well done steaks to fuxk her lol silly rabbit

And wait.... Who' s gonna punch me in the face?

This guy....



Why couldn't he do that when a real emoji was at his house taking this picture....TeeHee...

Oh look....I posted a meme


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Also I will have you know that my wife’s dildo is hooked up to my drill and needs a wrench to tighten it on the top when it loosens from all the massive and intense drilling As for the screwdriver to… we’ll the fucking screwdriver is in the wrong drawer..


They make better teeth brushes brushes than screwdrivers .. just sayin.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2022)

You seem awfully riled up there tubby.
Still blasting aas, fucking uglies and taking advantage of girls I see. Still mad you can't lift shit i see. 

OMG I got drunk and fell in the shower!!!!!! Woah is me end of the world. Ex got drunk, messaged you with a bullshit plan. Pretended to call the cops and feed you a story, you fell for it. Congratulations. 

You're still an ugly cunt with a pony tail who can only get mediocre bitches. You can post lab results all day with test levels above a gram but it doesn't mean shit when you can't bench 215


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2022)

How's it feel keeping  bunch of photos of another man because he's upset you so much?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 6, 2022)

😍
​


----------



## shackleford (Oct 6, 2022)

No time for selfies. Close up that ridge.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 29531





1bigun11 said:


> Yes, but if you can manage a perfect hit, you can make that Death Star explode.



This is actually the Death Starfish!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh great wise one….

Should a apology be made because us ignorant computer illiterate people don’t know the difference between memes and gifs..

I am going to go ahead and say that the judgements passed down in this place are childish and down right fucking stupid.
A few of the people here have dick measuring contests with others over the internet because they are so inadequate in real life that they have to hide behind a keyboard or iPhone..

I like to fuck around as much as the next one and there are a bunch of guys that are here for amusement and knowledge, but I truly have become to dislike this place…
AND SOME fake fucks that roam around here..
There is a few guys that I really appreciate and they know who they are. They helped me tremendously and gave me the knowledge to almost accomplish my goals that I had set out.  🙏🙏

Other then that I personally would not let most of you cut my grass for free..

And not to be a tough guy over a keyboard… but .. we’ll forget about it..

This is my rant.. maybe it’s because I am sitting here with a cup of coffee getting ready to start my work day or it’s because I am really disliking people.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29554


Is this a meme, a gif, or a cartoon?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Please clarify for the meme confused.


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Other then that I personally would not let most of you cut my grass for free..


*puts the mower back in the truck .... Free ?

I ain't mowing shit til I get a beer or a sip from a jar. I got standards !!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Oh great wise one….
> 
> Should a apology be made because us ignorant computer illiterate people don’t know the difference between memes and gifs..
> 
> ...


Geezus. 

Well fuck it then. Post all the bullshit you want. 

A fucking funny entertaining thread and you gotta go fucking ballistic over it. What the fuck. 

You pissed in your own Cheerios this morning so rant all you want. 

And continue to blame me for “rUiNiNg tHe fOrUm”. I could give a fuck. I know there’s a bunch of guys here that appreciate what I post.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

- deleted 🖕🖕


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 29555
> 
> @Badleroybrown


Ok that made me fucking laugh for one reason ,,, there is a damn song  and one of the lines in it is  ,,

I'm turnt up like some honkies at a kegger party in a hotel
And I'm breaking down these barriers like drywall that needs repairs
 ... hahahaaaa

 I heard that an was like  WTF ,,,   thats how you  talk about being tough ,, breaking down drywall , that already needs repair


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

I am sorry I struck a nerve…
Like I said I like to fuck around as much as the next one. 

That’s what this place is all about amongst other things…

 BTW… after I drink that monster I should have enough energy to suck 

the milk dry out of her titties..
That should make me big and strong..

Or I can post some fake ass numbers and pretend that I lift what I say..😂

No harm Bro. Got nothing against you really. I do enjoy some of your posts.

I felt like I was being attack for no 
apparent reason… fuck a meme or a gif.. if it’s supposed to be a funny thread then WGAF if it’s either one.
You my friend turned it sour wether it was sarcastic humor or supposed to be funny and taken the wrong way. 

ANYWAY….


I Never had a I’ll word with you and 
Don’t plan on keeping this going..

But I am sure you will have a response. 
And that is ok… we all have to feel like we have the last word…

It’s in our ALPHA Male DNA🤙✌️🙏


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Is this a meme, a gif, or a cartoon?


A meme using an old cartoon character


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Thank You @Butch_C for clarification.
I feel like I can take on the world now..
😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

- deleted 🖕🖕who cares


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

sorry BBBG. it was early..

Will we still have cuddle time??


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> But I am not the dork you are looking for. Move along.


Oh but I think you are


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Geezus.
> 
> Well fuck it then. Post all the bullshit you want.
> 
> ...


WTF?! Cheerios now????????????????


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2022)

Captain crunch


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

- deleted 🖕🖕


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

- deleted 🖕🖕


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Usually no, but for you, I suppose. You know I can’t stay mad.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 29562


And we have gone full circle and returned to gifs!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> WTF?! Cheerios now????????????????


i've always heard cornflakes.

must be a geographical thing.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> And we have gone full circle and returned to gifs!


How dare you ridicule me. I will fight you. 👊
Rant over.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> How dare you ridicule me. I will fight you. 👊
> Rant over.


Don't you threaten me to a dance off, I know the Curley Shuffle MF!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Don't you threaten me to a dance off, I know the Curley Shuffle MF!


Come dance then motherfucker! General Lee's Gas and Fried Chix Shack in Shithole, LA (corner of MLK and David Duke Drive). I'll be waiting!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Come dance then motherfucker! General Lee's Gas and Fried Chix Shack in Shithole, LA (corner of MLK and David Duke Drive). I'll be waiting!


Be there in 10!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

*GIF not a MEME..*



But What’s A Gaf?? Or is there not


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 6, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29554


This is what it is all about!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

Well if were all gona get snappy with the dance GIF's one time , I gota get mine in too damn it.


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

An now back to our previously scheduled program


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 29582


There needs to be a fucking terrified selection on the ol like button for this .... fucking Tele Tubbys ... *shivers in fear


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)

mistakes happen


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Anybody in this thread please read my too BBBG thread. Thank you


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2022)

Anyone that matters on this board that is.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 6, 2022)

This got weird

Anyways


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 7, 2022)

WHEN YOU JUST NEED TO BITCH AND APOLOGIZE AND GIVE EVERYONE A HUG




DON’T WORRY IT WILL ALL BE OVER IN A DAY OR TWO…..UNTIL THEN, TRY MIDOL


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 7, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> WHEN YOU JUST NEED TO BITCH AND APOLOGIZE AND GIVE EVERYONE A HUG
> 
> View attachment 29609
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie
Thats a solid cocktail


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Not gonna lie
> Thats a solid cocktail


Excedrin works better 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 7, 2022)

Hubby's a pool player...

he sent me this just now...

🤨😅


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 7, 2022)

​


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 7, 2022)

​


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 7, 2022)

​


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

When on tren…








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 9, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29720



@Achillesking


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> @Achillesking


Facts


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 10, 2022)

Compliments of Mr. Antonio Brown




Go Eagles!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 11, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 29867


Since Halloween is coming


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2022)

Fatboi Juicey 😂😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Compliments of Mr. Antonio Brown
> 
> View attachment 29823
> 
> ...


What'd the Cardinals ever do to you lol


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> View attachment 29878


Ooooooh the accuracy of this


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bwhahahhahaha!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Bwhahahhahaha!



Lmao they drove me nuts this morning dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao they drove me nuts this morning dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the super edgy memes. That is a really good one.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I love the super edgy memes. That is a really good one.



That’s how I deal with stress and trauma. Made it this morning lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## CraigCasey (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

CraigCasey said:


> View attachment 30151



Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 30446


Please tell me you’re a shill…. Please tell me you’re a shill… Please tell me you’re a shill!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30475


Now, that is a relatable meme right there.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 30484



Threads over. BBBG wins.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 17, 2022)

Inverse this list and you have the @PZT diet.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

Ok one last one tonight ...


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## CraigCasey (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Oct 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 31111


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 29, 2022)

@Achillesking


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 30, 2022)

Assault hammers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 31, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 31429


Great now I have to watch Above the Law. Or maybe Marked for death. Ooo maybe Under Siege 1 and 2. Exit Wound maybe???


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Great now I have to watch Above the Law. Or maybe Marked for death. Ooo maybe Under Siege 1 and 2. Exit Wound maybe???


Tell me you are a Steven Seagal fan without telling me you are a Steven Seagal fan. Lol


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 31, 2022)

The real star of Under Seige was Erika Eleniak, when she jumped out of the cake and showed her fabulous boobs.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Oct 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Tell me you are a Steven Seagal fan without telling me you are a Steven Seagal fan. Lol


I spent a lot of my childhood watching action movies and westerns. Shit to be honest I watched pretty much everything growing up. Love movies 😄


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 31, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I spent a lot of my childhood watching action movies and westerns. Shit to be honest I watched pretty much everything growing up. Love movies 😄
> 
> View attachment 31432


That is fucking legit, dude! I didn't get into westerns until I watched em with my father in law.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)

😪


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## 1bigun11 (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Signsin1 (Nov 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 31472


LMFAO!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 4, 2022)

Embracing my inner geek with this one, but it made me laugh.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 31587
> 
> Embracing my inner geek with this one, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Yano (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## hard_gains (Nov 8, 2022)

Apologies to any if your a Lord of the rings fan. 😏


----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 11, 2022)

I can so relate to this.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## IronSoul (Nov 14, 2022)

Me finally after the past two years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Me finally after the past two years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤣her face vs everyone else's in the room.  

You'll get to be "life" again soon brother.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 15, 2022)

sold-out-chicken-sandwich
					

Image sold-out-chicken-sandwich hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32085


LOVE Key and Peele!!


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 16, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 32085


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 17, 2022)

Just for you...


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Mythos (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Snail (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## IncelLifter (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 28, 2022)

IncelLifter said:


> View attachment 32481



"This song really reminds me of....."


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 28, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> View attachment 32485


I miss Jack3d 💔


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 28, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> View attachment 32485


I prefer the cheap copy!


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 29, 2022)

Mods know....🤫



And Yanz lol


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Nov 30, 2022)

View attachment 32547


----------



## Yano (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 30, 2022)

Progress...


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Nov 30, 2022)

BigChief1 said:


> View attachment 32570


I got this deja vu moment of a conversation I had with the wife ..... *feels dizzy n sits down


----------



## Diesel59 (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 8, 2022)

VG4q-Z8bbtk-Lr-G
					

Image VG4q-Z8bbtk-Lr-G hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pooh6369 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 17, 2022)

If you are anything like me, you heard that in Christopher Walken's voice.


----------



## BigChief1 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Yano (Dec 17, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> View attachment 32661


*looks down at my shorts ..... it was only 10 inches of snow


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 22, 2022)

Sorry for this one, guys.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 22, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 28, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> View attachment 33476


----------



## Yano (Dec 29, 2022)

@Bomb10shell ,, some days are diamonds ,, some days are stones  😎


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> @Bomb10shell ,, some days are diamonds ,, some days are stones  😎
> 
> View attachment 33524


Today might be the day 🤣🤣


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 29, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> View attachment 33544


Unfortunately, it's funny because it's true. I've seen this happens so much in the last 30 years that I've been involved in recovery.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> Unfortunately, it's funny because it's true. I've seen this happens so much in the last 30 years that I've been involved in recovery.


Why do you think that is?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Why do you think that is?


I have yet to figure that out my friend


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> I have yet to figure that out my friend


I guess it's part of the "nice guys finish last" puzzle.

I knew a young woman who was an engineer, making well into the six figures and owning a home all in her late 20s. She was also a hot blonde with a great personality. She stayed with a guy for years who was an abusive drunk, continuing to let him stay at her house despite how terribly he treated her. Getting to know her more, I realized what she considered masculine and attractive had less to do with things like muscles or a deep voice and more to do with lifted trucks, motorcycles, etc. She wanted a bad boy. 

I notice women from non-western cultures tend to be less like this.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I guess it's part of the "nice guys finish last" puzzle.


modern men are so agreeable and feminized, anything disagreeable and independent is attractive, i guess.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

crippled dudebro said:


> modern men are so agreeable and feminized, anything disagreeable and independent is attractive, i guess.


I get that aspect of it too. But there's a difference between being independent and being an asshole. 

Seems like most Western women either want one of those feminized men they can walk all over, or one of the assholes that will walk all over them. Neither choice is healthy.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I get that aspect of it too. But there's a difference between being independent and being an asshole.


sometimes different is better, even if its worse. men cannot relate as we dont have anything close to that dynamic. 


Diesel59 said:


> Seems like most Western women either want one of those feminized men they can walk all over, or one of the assholes that will walk all over them. Neither choice is healthy.


with the modern world being a hellhole, good people of all types are more rare. sanity is scarce. our culture doesnt help at all. id prefer a siberian native, or greenland..


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

this


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't think you'd have to go as far as a Siberian woman to find sanity. 😂

Women living in the West who are from other cultural backgrounds (Middle Eastern or South Asian, for examples) tend to not be so out there. Women who are attracted to more traditional masculine attributes and not the asshole bad boy act, but also not into the feminized men.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> I don't think you'd have to go as far as a Siberian woman to find sanity


Ive always been drawn to desolate frozen hellscapes. especially ones at risk of being nuked.
if I had all the money, id be there, freezing, with no electricity, enjoying the struggle.
I believe thats how some of us are supposed to live.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

@crippled dudebro I'm actually with you on that. I've always found Russia to be such a fascinating country, and the desolation of Siberia is especially intriguing. I just never thought twice about the women from there for whatever reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

crippled dudebro said:


> modern men are so agreeable and feminized, anything disagreeable and independent is attractive, i guess.


I must be the most attractive man on the planet


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

Watch out for these women...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605660434542997504


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @crippled dudebro I'm actually with you on that. I've always found Russia to be such a fascinating country, and the desolation of Siberia is especially intriguing. I just never thought twice about the women from there for whatever reason.


its a cool culture, with the woke stuff destroying the west, I genuinely considered moving there. Its also gorgeous.
The women there are the opposite of the alaskan natives, the alaskan natives are top heavy and built like men. very saddening


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Watch out for these women...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605660434542997504


bwhahahhahahahhah
dirty rotten whores!!!


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Watch out for these women...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605660434542997504


my slogan at this point is "kill them all"
shit like this makes it hard not to feel that way sometimes. 
we used to burn those, I think


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> bwhahahhahahahhah
> dirty rotten whores!!!


That's putting it lightly 😂


crippled dudebro said:


> my slogan at this point is "kill them all"
> shit like this makes it hard not to feel that way sometimes.
> we used to burn those, I think


Either sleep around and be a man whore, but accept the women you're sleeping with are likely also whores OR find a sweet girl who isn't that way, but treat her the way she deserves to be treated. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Dec 30, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Either sleep around and be a man whore, but accept the women you're sleeping with are likely also whores OR find a sweet girl who isn't that way, but treat her the way she deserves to be treated.


I waited a very long time, and im going to keep waiting. meaningless sex is trash, real connection is more valuable. finding those rare gems, and being the type of person that deserves them, thats the real trick. I may have found that once, but I ruined it... anyways, memes!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 1, 2023)

would honestly be funnier if it was, "we are the same"


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> View attachment 33690


poor nathan


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> poor nathan


I've learned not to be that guy. But I was never as bad as Nathan there. 😂


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 2, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I've learned not to be that guy. But I was never as bad as Nathan there. 😂


me too lmao


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Yano (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Diesel59 (Saturday at 10:34 AM)




----------



## lifter6973 (Saturday at 4:47 PM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Sunday at 2:02 AM)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Sunday at 4:15 AM)




----------



## slim (Sunday at 7:05 AM)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Sunday at 4:31 PM)




----------



## Send0 (Monday at 2:05 AM)




----------



## Blusoul24 (Monday at 5:46 AM)




----------



## BigChief1 (Monday at 6:20 AM)




----------



## lifter6973 (Monday at 12:59 PM)




----------



## lifter6973 (Monday at 3:25 PM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Monday at 5:44 PM)




----------



## lifter6973 (Tuesday at 2:21 AM)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Tuesday at 3:42 AM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Tuesday at 6:06 AM)




----------



## lifter6973 (Tuesday at 11:54 AM)




----------



## Yano (Tuesday at 12:01 PM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Tuesday at 4:09 PM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 12:29 PM)




----------



## CJ (Yesterday at 6:46 PM)




----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 6:57 PM)

Reality is a meme


----------



## Blusoul24 (Yesterday at 9:45 PM)




----------



## Coriega (Yesterday at 10:16 PM)




----------



## Diesel59 (Yesterday at 10:40 PM)

RiR0 said:


> Reality is a meme


Gotta cater to that non-binary crowd, right? 😂


----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 11:44 PM)

Diesel59 said:


> Gotta cater to that non-binary crowd, right? 😂


They used to be catered to by professional help and medication and when all else failed placed safely away from society. Now they’re catered to by forcing others to accept the delusions


----------

